# Any tips for a newbie?



## Periwinkles Gal (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello - we are picking up our rescue this Sunday and are so excited. She is one year old and is only 6.8lbs. Please feel free to pass along any tips you might have to help with the transition. We also have a 5 year old daughter that will be transitioning as well and we are hoping to make this go smoothly for the both of them.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is a little doll and about the same size as my Molly. I would think that you should treat her as you would a new puppy as far as housetraining goes. Don't give too much freedom too soon until you know how reliable she is with going potty outside. I think it is important with any young children to supervise all interactions and teach your daughter the proper way to approach the dog and interact with her. There is a good post on the forum called "Dogs don't like kisses" that has a lot of good tips on how not to handle a dog in a way that makes them uncomfortable. Depending on the history of your rescue dog there may be other issues to deal with so I think it is best to take things slow, especially with your daughter, until your new addition settles in to your home. Good luck!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My only recommendation is to post lots of pictures!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute! She's about Willow's size too. Willow weighs 6.5 lbs on a good day! If she's anything like Willow, make sure all papers (newspapers, magazines, books, TP, kleenex, mail, etc.) is not where she can get it or you'll find it shredded all over the house!


----------



## HanSolo (Sep 26, 2015)

hmm.. is 6.8 lbs the normal weight for Havanese?
Mine weighs 12 lbs.. I think I feed her just about right amount. I should cut down on treats perhaps..


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hansolo, mine is almost twelve pounds and she's just shy of seven months. She's not fat, just a....er...robust....puppy. She came to me at eleven weeks with a big, round puppy belly that made the vet laugh, commenting that she was the one puppy that pushed her siblings out of the way for food. I know full-grown havs from the doggie park that are seven pounds and twenty-one pounds. Most I know seem to be around nine to twelve pounds. I've been asking folks because I'm curious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HanSolo said:


> hmm.. is 6.8 lbs the normal weight for Havanese?
> Mine weighs 12 lbs.. I think I feed her just about right amount. I should cut down on treats perhaps..


No, 6.8lbs is DEFINITELY on the small side. I'd be surprised if dogs of that weight measured in standard. That said, it doesn't make them any less good pets!  My older guy is just barely in standard on the other end of the scale at 11 1/2" tall and hovers between 16 1/2 and 17 pounds. There are no weight limits in the Havanese breed standard, but there are height limits. They need to be between 8 1/2" and 11 1/2" at the withers. It's rare to find a properly proportioned Havanese, even at 8 1/2" that doesn't weigh 8-9 lbs.

Whether 12 lbs is the "right" weight for your dog depends on SO many things.... their basic size and structure, and how much is muscle and how much is fat. Twelve pounds is not out of line for an "average" sized Havanese. With Havanese with all their hair, looks can be very deceiving in terms of body condition. Here's a good chart for FEELING whether your dog is a good weight. I tend to like my dogs at about a 4, because they work hard physically. Probably most conformation show people want them at a 5, and I have seen many who are a 6. Beyond 6, the dog is DEFINITELY too fat, and needs to be on a diet, and/or get a lot more exercise.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Hansolo, mine is almost twelve pounds and she's just shy of seven months. She's not fat, just a....er...robust....puppy. She came to me at eleven weeks with a big, round puppy belly that made the vet laugh, commenting that she was the one puppy that pushed her siblings out of the way for food. I know full-grown havs from the doggie park that are seven pounds and twenty-one pounds. Most I know seem to be around nine to twelve pounds. I've been asking folks because I'm curious.


Yes, while the STANDARD is 8 1/2 - 11 1/2", there are CERTAINLY Havanese that fall outside that standard. It in no way affects their quality as pets... it only means that they shouldn't be bred and can't be shown in conformation classes.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So sweet! You may want to look into pet insurance at this time and take the little one for a vet visit for a preliminary blood test so you have a baseline. Congratulations and wishing you the best!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Or not. Pet insurance is expensive. We made the decision to "self insure". We keep enough in the bank to cover any unexpected health expenses with our animals, be they dog, cat, horse (REALLY expensive!!!) or bird.


----------

